# Crockpot Little Smokies



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Crockpot Little Smokies:

1 package little smokies
1 cup grape jelly
1 cup chili sauce

Mix together the grape jelly and chli sauce-put in crockpot.  Add little smokies..stir.  Cook on low for 2 to 4 hours, stirring occasionally.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 25, 2007)

Delicious.  Same recipe I've been using for nearly 30 years.  Great for parties.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 26, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Delicious.  Same recipe I've been using for nearly 30 years.  Great for parties.




Same here, easy and tasty!


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 26, 2007)

What are little smokies?


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 26, 2007)

" Same recipe I've been using for nearly 30 years. Great for parties "

Yup.  It's a great sauce for meatballs.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> What are little smokies?


 
They're like cocktail franks but a smoked sausage.  About two inches long and less than a half inch thick.


----------



## letscook (Oct 26, 2007)

My mom makes them all the time,  she use coctail franks and mini meatballs
never any left


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> They're like cocktail franks but a smoked sausage.  About two inches long and less than a half inch thick.



Watch out - they're addictive! I went to a party once where someone had made pigs in a blanket with little smokies and crescent rolls - I couldn't stop eating them.


----------



## Constance (Oct 26, 2007)

Try it sometime with a small jar of mustard and use currant jelly. That's the way I've always done it.


----------



## JenMN (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw a recipe in my cranberry cookbook that used cranberry sauce instead of the the grape jelly.  I might the cranberry sauce soon.


----------



## lpb (Oct 26, 2007)

*different...*

I've never done them myself but my mother used to and I'm pretty sure she did them with brown sugar and bbq sauce...they were delicious!

lpb


----------

